# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forestería  Perú participará en convención de Cites en Suiza para informar avance en protección de caoba

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Adecuación forma parte de implementación de TLC con Estados Unidos*  *Lima, jul. 02 (ANDINA).-* El Perú, a través de la Dirección General Forestal y de Fauna Silvestre del Ministerio de Agricultura (Minag), participará en la Convención sobre el Comercio Internacional de Especies Amenazadas de Fauna y Flora Silvestre (CITES) a realizarse en Ginebra, Suiza, del 6 al 10 de julio próximo, con la finalidad de informar los avances del país en la protección de la caoba.  
La adecuación del país a las normas de la Cites es fundamental pues forma parte del proceso de implementación del Tratado de Libre Comercio (TLC) con Estados Unidos. 
Según la resolución suprema publicada hoy en el boletín  de Normas Legales del Diario Oficial El Peruano, el Perú se comprometió a transmitir los avances y logros obtenidos en relación a los compromisos asumidos por el país, respecto de las recomendaciones formuladas por la CITES en su convención del año pasado. 
Asimismo, en esta reunión el Perú presentará su posición nacional en relación a los temas a debatir sobre la formulación de leyes nacionales para la aplicación de la convención y sobre cuestiones relacionadas al manejo, gestión y comercialización de la fauna silvestre y de la flora maderable, incluida en los apéndices de la convención.  
En esta 58° reunión del Comité Permanente de Cites los temas a abordarse estarán relacionados con los exámenes de las políticas nacionales de comercio de vida silvestre, el establecimiento de cría de granjas, los códigos de propósito en los permisos y certificados Cites, la emisión electrónica de permisos, el comercio de especímenes de cocodrilos, el manual de identificación y las carnes de animales silvestres. 
Asimismo se tratará el taller internacional de expertos sobre dictámenes de extracción no perjudicial (México), la inspección física de los envíos de madera y las recomendaciones formuladas en la 57° reunión del comité permanente sobre la caoba realizada en el 2008. 
En tal sentido, autorizó a una funcionaria de la Dirección General Forestal y de Fauna Silvestre, para que participe en la mencionada cita.Temas similares: Artículo: Minag fija en 720 árboles cupo de exportación de caoba para los próximos 12 meses Artículo: Perú suscribirá acuerdos sobre agricultura con Suiza, Noruega e Islandia Artículo: Perú participará en la feria más importante de cafés especiales del mundo Perú participará en convención de Cites en Suiza para informar avance en protección de caoba Perú participará en reunión para reactivar iniciativa de Red de Acuicultura de las Américas

----------

